# First-time puppy owner looking for food advice



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That one tube should be enough. Figure out what you want to feed the puppy. Start mixing the breeders food with the food you want to feed right away. Do this until your tube is gone. Then the pup should be on all new food.

As far as food make sure it is a large breed puppy. It has less calories and the minerals a large breedpuppy needs. The objective is to keep your pup trim and have their joints grow correctly. A lot of people here use purina pro plan large breed puppy. We use nutro.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Ideally, yes- you would want to stick to the diet the breeder is feeding for at least a few weeks while your new pup transitions into your home. I am unfamiliar with this raw food (as with most raw diets). Not sure how practical it is to feed. I personally really like the Proplan line of dog food and think it could be a great option. 
Proplan Chicken and Rice large breed puppy- that would be my choice. I fed this to my puppy last year at this time when I brought him home. He's done quite well and both of my guys eat proplan as adults.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Go on pet food advisor and see what they say. I am new to goldens but not new to large breeds puppies. I've heard the same thing about grain free with golden pups, however, if their parents are doing well on it and their puppies are raised on it, you might consider it. Ultimately it comes down to your dog and what works for them, sometimes the grain free is too high in calcium and protein for pups. If you find a couple you are interested in, talk to the companies directly. I feed my Shepherd grain free, and am transitioning my 8 month old Golden over very slowly. I had fed my Shepherd raw for several years, and she did very well on it, but does very well on grain free as well. Of course a Shepherd isn't a Golden and they do have different make up. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Where are you getting your puppy from?


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2015)

I could not find Purina on pet food advisor, but it only got 2.5 stars on dog food advisor. I have seen quite a few people on here say they use it though, so I don't think I will rule it out just yet. 

Thank you all so much for your input- it means a lot. 

I am getting my puppy from Lakeside White Goldens in Kenosha, WI.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Take the online food rating sites with a grain of salt. The ratings are based more on feeding philosophy than on actual nutrition. Those sites are not authored by people with credentials in Animal Nutrition nor in the Veterinary Sciences.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Take a look at nutro also. They make a lamb and chicken large breed puppies. It is made in the United States in their own factories.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I second not looking at those websites. The dog food advisor is a human dentist, so what does he know about animal nutrition? 
Anybody can read up on different dog foods and call him/herself an expert. The internet can be so misleading. 

I also raised my now almost 18 months old golden on Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Puppy formula and he did excellent on it, he is also getting a Pro Plan adult food right now. 

Maybe the breeder can give you enough food supply going home with the puppy to start transitioning over the course of a week if you are having a hard time getting the food your breeder feeds.


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone- I am a bit relieved that I shouldn't worry about what that site says. 

I will take a look into nutro as well 

Thanks!!


----------

